# Medi Cal in CA and Anesthesia



## reichtina320 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello,

Is anyone billing anesthesia to Medi Cal in CA and if so would you be willing to talk with me?

thanks


----------



## myeo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Tina
I have 13 yrs coding anesthesia in california.  Do you have a question?


----------



## reichtina320 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for responding.  I was able to get my question answered earlier today.

Thanks!


----------

